# I went to a football (soccer) match!



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome whiterabbit. I'm glad you had fun and that everyone was nice to you in the stadium, and good luck with the interview.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

who did you see?


----------

